# We're officially expecting. Now what?



## Smurf (Nov 4, 2015)

My little pygmy stimmie finally laid her clutch today. I'm proud as punch. 
This is a new chapter for me now, first time breeding. I've set the eggs up in an incubator and that side of things is cool, but what about my Doris? She's doing laps of her tank llooking for her precious eggs. What do people usually do post lay for their pythons? When should I offer food? None of these things seem to be covered by the books.
Cheers for any feedback


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 4, 2015)

I've read that people will give a soapy bath to snake and clean enclosure to get rid of the smell of the eggs and start feeding again within a few days.


----------



## Smurf (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks Prof. Another friend said about cleaning the enclosure and fresh substrate. Hadn't thought/heard of a bath

- - - Updated - - -



Here's the girl before I ruined her day


----------



## Wokka (Nov 4, 2015)

I used to feed them as soon as i got the eggs. Maybe she is pacing looking for food as she wouldn't have eaten for a few months.


----------



## Smurf (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi Wokka, thanks for you input. I will probably feed her tomorrow or Friday. Would she go straight back to a full size feed?


----------



## Jimie (Nov 4, 2015)

gday smurf when i have a girl lay i take her from the eggs place her in a tub away whilst i deal with the eggs then i do a full enclosure clean and then wash her, after that i then feed her starting with a small item of food and gradually get bigger items with every other feed even after doing all this it may still take about a week or 2 to calm down and get back to being her normal self generally after a few feeds


----------



## kittycat17 (Nov 6, 2015)

I wouldn't give her a soapy bath but definitely wipe her down with a damp towel to get rid of the egg smell
If she keeps smelling them she will keep looking for them, hence giving the tank a wipe down etc
I usually wait a day before offering food and I offer a smaller than usual meal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (Nov 6, 2015)

Thanks peeps. Her whole enclosure got a thorough clean last night, including new substrate. She had a wipe down, that she would probably have rather gone without. And she took the mouse I offered instantly.


----------



## pythonmum (Nov 8, 2015)

It is great when they go back to eating. I left out wipe down with my Darwin girl this year, but that was a mistake. Saw her coil up into a beehive around nonexistent eggs and shudder. Poor thing was so confused. Always wipe down! (She ate before that.)


----------

